# Eye wash



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Roughed in 3 of them, nice little job


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i coulda use one of those yesterday ,,, 

dont forget the escutcheons


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice to see one other person take the tepid water standard seriously....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> Nice to see one other person take the tepid water standard seriously....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


Its nice to see it not dumping onto the floor. :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Wally world is doing it in their [email protected] club but not the super centers for some reason.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Recirc?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Wally world is doing it in their [email protected] club but not the super centers for some reason.


That's why it is peopleofwalmart.com and not sams...


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Had this discussion the last time i did CAD job that had eye washes. What is the temperature of tepid water.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I know its a wide range but it can be anywhere from 78 to 92 degrees for tepid water.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Its nice to see it not dumping onto the floor. :laughing:


Maybe it does on the other side wall. He didn't show what's behind it. :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> I know its a wide range but it can be anywhere from 78 to 92 degrees for tepid water.


I believe no higher than 95°F. Acorn sends theirs shipped at 85°F if memory serves.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

CT18 said:


> Had this discussion the last time i did CAD job that had eye washes. What is the temperature of tepid water.


The water temperature should be set by the safety manager. It will very depending on what chemicals may be involved.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> The water temperature should be set by the safety manager. It will very depending on what chemicals may be involved.


Not sure what it was set to. It was for a hi-lo charging station at MGM Casino. I just remember seeing tepid water on the engineered drawings and asking the inspector about it.


----------

